# Any local wheelbuilders around?



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm interested in finding a local wheelbuilder with a solid reputation to build me a pair of wheels. I live in the San Fernando Valley, but would travel to the LA area if I needed to. All references are welcomed. -Thanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The guys at Bicycle John's in Burbank are pretty good.


----------



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

Bicycle John's just opened a small shop in Northridge on Reseda if you are near there (although I am not sure if they could actually build the wheels there).


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*wheelbuider.com is my pick..*

Richard has built some wheels for me, and I have always been pleased. You won't be disappointed, if you go with him....Tim


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

How about Encino Cyclery?


----------



## AmoJohnny (Aug 12, 2005)

didnt encino cyclery close down a couple years back? they used to build decent wheels, i remember.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

I've had a pair of singlespeed wheels made at Budget Pro Bikes in Eagle Rock. They were rock solid, straight, and true and now I'm having another traditional 3X Campy wheels made for my wife's road bike. 

Budget Pro Bicycles
(818) 243-3973
2750 Colorado Blvd Ste 5
Los Angeles, CA 90041


----------



## wheelsbykc (Jun 24, 2006)

*Wheels at Bicycle John's*

This is Kevin Casey former owner of Encino Cyclery, now working at Bicycle John's. I still build some of the best wheels around and Frank at the Northridge Bicycle John's is a skilled and experenced wheel builder. I'm working at the Northridge shop today, Saturday as Frank is at the race with our Womans Pro team *(GO GIRLS!!!!) *


----------

